# Anyone else keep their Cockapoo hair short?



## barrelman

I chose a Cockapoo for a number of reasons. The primary one being the likelihood that I wouldn't be allergic too him as I am with moulting dogs. Secondly I wanted a medium sized dog that could come running with me and also be happy to go on long walks. My 19 month old dog Stanley is the perfect dog for my needs. However if his hair too long every trip out means he is covered in mud, sticky buds, twigs etc. I therefore like to keep his hair short and low maintenance. Here's some photos of him after a recent cut.








He does have long hair occasionally as this photo shows









What's you thoughts does he still look like a Cockapoo with his short coat?


----------



## Pollypiglet

I intend to keep Hattie quite short mostly because I live in the country am not great at daily grooming and like to be able to rub my dog down with a towel and know that my house will not be covered in muddy paw prints!It would be interesting to see her with a longer coat but it is not practical, We had a poodle when I was a child it was clipped every six weeks which worked very well, Hattie will be done either every five or six weeks. As my mother used to say it is like having a new dog every six weeks!


----------



## Sarette

I think he looks really smart with his short coat! Max is booked in for a trim in the new year as his coat is too long and as you say, picks up twigs and leaves on every walk! I am looking forward to him being shorter 

Merry Christmas xx


----------



## deb

I keep roscoe's coat short as i live in the country and this time of year with it being so damp and muddy i would have to bathe him daily. With a short coat we get away with diping his feet in the sink.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

I keep Mollys coat fairly short for pretty much the same reason.

Stanley is lovely!!


----------



## marzy

Stanley is lovely .......:.....
but if u wanna cheat and have him look long haired ..... get the groomers to give him a skirt! 
like a westie cut .. we do this in the,summer .... 
that way he still looks,long haired .... 
he's stunning xxx 
merry Christmas 
mar xx


----------



## barrelman

Thanks everyone he's much more practical short. He's run and walked 20+ miles this week on the disused railway track near me. 2 hours of which in torrential rain. 20 minutes bath and blow dry when he got back yesterday and he's all clean ready for the big day tomorrow. 
Happy Christmas Everyone


----------



## Tressa

He has the cutest face - very cockapoo-like. I think it makes good sense to have them cut short at this time of the year - they do get very mucky. And I am sitting here wondering why, on Christmas Eve I am sitting here on the forum In actual fact I have just, for the first time today, stolen a few moments to myself. Family have just gone up to bed, hoping granddaughter will sleep for a few hours at least before we all have to get up and watch her open her presents. Happy Christmas to you and Stanley.


----------



## strof51

We keep our two clipped short, and find it more practical for us. Most of our walks are in woods or on bridle paths, lots of rough hedge rows and ditches for them to dive into, so it is easier to brush the rubbish out of their coats.


----------



## Dylansmum

I love Dylan's coat long, but he is really bad at keeping still for brushing and he just gets so matted  . I've just had to get him completely scalped because he was matted everywhere as I had grown his coat for a few months. I don't mind the body short, but I don't like skinny legs - generally the groomer keeps them chunky, but not this time  . I also keep his face long so he still looks like himself!


----------



## paul1959

We keep Jess short, she walks with her poo friend Archie and she gets filthy. Just so much more convenient.


----------

